# Happy Valentines Day!



## dvsDave (Feb 14, 2004)

<center>Happy Valentines Day</center>


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 14, 2004)

Awwww - thanks Dave. Didn't know that you cared


----------



## plug_in_baby (Feb 14, 2004)

yeah and happy valentines day to those who had to give up a night with their girlfriends to run rehearsals for some bastard musical. i'm sorry tryph (why she'd be on here i dont know), i'll make it up to you babe, i'm a lousy boyfriend.


----------



## OnWithTheShow (Feb 14, 2004)

Today is a focus for a show for me.


----------



## wemeck (Feb 14, 2004)

OnWithTheShow said:


> Today is a focus for a show for me.



I am in the second day of a full tecnical rehearsal.


----------



## Mayhem (Feb 14, 2004)

I tell my wife that as we are married we don't need Valentine's Day any more - we now have anniversaries! Mind you, that also falls during a busy period (remember this is the Australian summer), so I am very conscious of making the most of down time.

Had a gig on Friday, prep gear on Saturday for a gig that night, now doing some invoices before heading into the workshop this afternoon.

Just have to make it up on another day/time. I am very lucky to have such an understanding wife and I think we all owe our partners a big thankyou.

Here’s to the Wives, Husbands, Girlfriends and Boyfriends out there who put up with our lifestyles – cheers.


----------



## cruiser (Feb 14, 2004)

I must be the only one who didnt work on valentines day


----------



## TechnicalDirector3-W (Feb 15, 2004)

Happy Valentines Day is right. I wish my girlfriend was here with me. But I can wait, she is worth waiting for.


----------



## missa (Feb 15, 2004)

happy valentines day everyone, tho its almost ova now. Our director was nice enough to give us the day off, but were back tomorrow!


----------

